

FlickIM: Bored Startup Makes Awesome IM for the iPhone - abstractbill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/16/flickim-bored-startup-makes-awesome-im-for-the-iphone/

======
aston
I don't buy it. Why do they have funding, but just up and decided this week
what to do?

